# VW Golf TDI Wins South African Fuel Economy Rally



## EVDL Archive (Jul 26, 2007)

The event was held over a distance of about 1 160km in the Muldersdrif and Koster areas from 9 to 11 August 2007. Altogether 36 cars were entered representing 20 different models.

More...


----------

